# Why do I bother?



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So I have just spent a very windy cold half hour trying to ruby proof our side of the fence which separates the field! 
As you can see it didn't work, you can just see her in the field...
You can just see ruby - quite please with herself at her breakout!! Ralph goes mad because he can't get through 
She then makes a bee line for teds poo
And ted!!
Who need fox poo to roll in when you can eat ted poo??!! She's disgusting and won't be getting kisses off me today!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

*I'm coming ted!!*

She can't get to him fast enough!!
I can tempt her back with the new tasty coconut treats x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph looking on enviously at Ruby's successful break for freedom! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

she's so cute and defiant ha!! I love the last one of her on the other side looking at Ralph sort of like she is saying "ha ha ha come and get me!!!" You will kiss her I know it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tracey I'm more interested in the hangman contraption


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Tracey I'm more interested in the hangman contraption


Hahaha I knew someone would pick me up on that!! 
It was constructed for Billy's 1st birthday party, for a piñata ..... It has remained ever since and has had numerous piñata on it, at jubilee party's, halloween party's, birthday party's, it's part of the fixtures and fittings now!
It does also have a skeleton hanging from it at halloween 
It does have alternative uses, for which I am prepared to hire it out........


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> she's so cute and defiant ha!! I love the last one of her on the other side looking at Ralph sort of like she is saying "ha ha ha come and get me!!!" You will kiss her I know it


I won't!! I've already wet wiped her stinky chops urgh!! 
Think it may be bath night tonight x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey all I can say is if you want work constructing livestock enclosures with that technique don't come calling here! It is begging a dog to break through to the other side, more exciting obstacle challenge than restraint. Have you looked into invisible fences and collars? I think they work unless the dog is very motivated to get out. How does manure rate for Ruby?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha what can I say fairlie - I could only work with what I had!! The OH is watching his soccer team at the moment, as soon as its over I'm sending home out there!
The manure must be good - I think that's her motivation to get in teds field haha x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tell him the fence must more than match the motivation, in depth, height, resistance and wriggle room.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I will quote those very words! X


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Great photos, I love Ruby's love for ted


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Clever Ruby. I love her Ted love story! Nothing a stands in the way of love mum.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Clever Ruby. I love her Ted love story! Nothing a stands in the way of love mum.


Not even 3 sets of garden furniture, a gazebo frame, a pair of ladders, a child's slide, a fire guard, a bench, a set of gallows!!!! several large pieces of plywood and a piece of Perspex.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Not forgetting the actual fence and sheep & chicken wire already in place!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's one determined poo


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Not forgetting the actual fence and sheep & chicken wire already in place!


She is kind of my hero....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Funny  We used to have an escape artist GSD. We increased the height of the fence to 8 foot to stop her scaling it - so she literally made a hole in the middle of it - it was wood post and rails with chain link stapled to it and buried in the ground into concrete. She just got her teeth onto a piece of wire and determinedly pulled until it came apart in her mouth... Next we had to use weld mesh - but she could still climb it, if she had a mind to. And frankly she wasn't even trying to get to horse poop - just from the dog area back into the main garden. In the days when I tried to keep garden and dogs separate!
Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's one little determined minx........but so cute.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

great stories and pics of cheeky ruby!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> She can't get to him fast enough!!
> I can tempt her back with the new tasty coconut treats x


Such a cheeky girl! Those coconut treats are great. My two love them!! I see you were the tester for them...well I mean R & R were the testers


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Such a cheeky girl! Those coconut treats are great. My two love them!! I see you were the tester for them...well I mean R & R were the testers


Haha yes they were - but I also tasted them, and I can humanely recommend them! 
I will definitely be investing in more of them x


----------

